# January 2015 - What's arriving at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/1/15)

Hey guys

Just a heads up on what is arriving in Jan 2015. We will update you as products land and when they will be uploaded to our website. (Please note that some products arriving have been pre-ordered and sold)

*20 Jan 2015 (ARRIVED)*

Sigelei 150watt Black (Pre-order *Sold*)
Ipv Mini (Pre-order *Sold*)

The first pre-order on the Sigelei 150w was a major hit and we are taking in pre-orders for our second batch. If you are interested, please email us on *info@sirvape.co.za*

These units are at the Sir Vape price of *R1450* and come with a free silicone sleeve.



*21 Jan 2015 (ARRIVED)
*
iStick 30watt
Eleaf GS Air
Billow
Kayfun v4 (Ehpro)
Aqua V2 (Ehpro)

*
22 Jan 2015 (ARRIVED)
*
eGo One
Lemo Drop Black and S/S

*23 Jan 2015 (ARRIVED)*
Japanese Cotton
Kanger Subtank
Kanger Subtank Coils 
*


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Lol, i clicked on this thread but there is nothing to buy @Sir Vape 
All sold

Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (20/1/15)

Correct items arriving today/tomorrow were all pre-orders mate that were up on the forum and website last week. There were a number of extra units of the sigelei and ipv mini but have already been booked and paid for 

We have other stock arriving tom or thurs that will be up on the site this week


----------



## Sir Vape (21/1/15)

Sigelei 150w and Mini IPV are here and we will send all orders out for overnight delivery first thing tomorrow 

Boy is the 150w a killer looking mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Sigelei 150w and Mini IPV are here and we will send all orders out for overnight delivery first thing tomorrow
> 
> Boy is the 150w a killer looking mod



Craig please shake one and see if the button rattles? If it doesn't do you have any stock?


----------



## Sir Vape (21/1/15)

Shook didn't hear a rattle. All sold Rob. Sorry bro


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Shook didn't hear a rattle. All sold Rob. Sorry bro



No problem... thanks Craig!


----------



## Sir Vape (21/1/15)

21/01/2015 

Arrived today and now in stock:










*Billow - S/S and Black - Original Design by Ehpro*
*Kayfun V4 - S/S - 1:1 Clone by Ehpro*
*Aqua V2 - S/S - 1:1 Clone by Ehpro*

Awesome quality at awesome prices 

Get them here - *http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (22/1/15)

List has been updated in first post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (22/1/15)

Waar is JimmeH !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/15)

It's coming bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/15)

Stock updated in first post

Reactions: Like 1


----------

